# Meet Sweetie and Super Secret Clyde!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am soooo happy to say that today went wonderfully.  This morning I picked up Rosie (temporarily named Sweetie) the hedgehog from her previous owner who said she wasn't bonding well and would like her to go to a home with more attention. Well, I don't know how she behaved in her old home, but Sweetie has been the SWEETEST girl ever! For a good half hour everyone in the house was crowded around the coffee table and she was happily toddling around, crawling on everyone and in general being the cutest little thing possible.










She has a cute pinto spot on her nose.  If anyone is in Oregon and interested in a rehome, she's 8-9 months old and has an amazing temperament. Even at the owner's house before we left she was behaving very well.

THEN, the next pet who is definitely not available... Clyde!!! I've been wanting an STO for ever, so I'm very excited to give this guy a home. Haven't gotten a great picture of him yet but here he is snuggled in a bag and then doing the opossum characteristic gape when he heard a loud noise.



















Short tailed opossums are very similar to hedgies in care (high temps, same diet, poop on their wheels...) so fortunately he's going to be an easy addition.

I'll be sure to post more pictures as I get better ones!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh and the other awesome thing - she was giving me Sweetie's supplies and was like "I'm going to give you these AMAZING wheels that this guy back east makes" and I was like "is his name Larry?" 

So now I have two Carolina Storm Wheels and I already love them.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

They are both adorable!
How much are you asking for the girl? I'm on waiting lists for breeders but may be interested


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Jackie! I actually thought of you as I was playing with her and I was like hmm, she's SO friendly, maybe Jackie would be interested... I PM'ed you my email address if you'd like to contact me about her.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

EEEEeeee!!! They're both adorable!!!!!!

Congrats on your new addition!!!!!!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> Hey Jackie! I actually thought of you as I was playing with her and I was like hmm, she's SO friendly, maybe Jackie would be interested... I PM'ed you my email address if you'd like to contact me about her.


I emailed you! I am so happy to see this...waiting four months seemed like way too long for one!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're both adorable!! Sounds like Sweetie was still getting good care at her old home, so that's great. She'll be spoiled rotten with you though, heh. And Clyde is so cute! We definitely need more pics of him!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Oh and the other awesome thing - she was giving me Sweetie's supplies and was like "I'm going to give you these AMAZING wheels that this guy back east makes" and I was like "is his name Larry?"
> 
> So now I have two Carolina Storm Wheels and I already love them.


 :mrgreen: They are super cute! Love that pinto nose! How could anyone part with such a pretty little girl!!  And Clyde showing his little teefers is beyond priceless!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Love that pinto nose! How could anyone part with such a pretty little girl!!


I thought the same thing! Apparently they had never seen her nose because she was always in a ball. I thought it was pretty funny to have another foster with a pinto nose spot, since from the Texas Tumbleweeds I had one too:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw on the other thread that Sweetie is going to a good home, which is so great.  Clyde is awesome! I just recently discovered STOs (From another post on this forum, I think) and they are so cute! I just love the teeth.  You'll have to give us updates as he settles in!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Apparently I haven't been in the loop because I didn't know you could get opossums as pets! Clyde is such a babe!  

Fingers crossed that the adorable Sweetie finds a forever home <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sweetie is adorable. And Clyde...wow! I'm so very excited for you! And for us - we can live vicariously through you! I can't wait to see more pictures of the little cutie.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I didn't know that you could have opossums as pets! Dad said that he looks like an attack rat, but he's not an animal lover.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

More pictures! Some others of Sweetie last night:










"Look at my cute feet!"









"You smell like opossum."









And Inky's reaction...
THERE'S A GIRL?!?!?!?!  









Clyde is just the cutest thing. Another picture to prove it:









And him crawlin around on my arm (he definitely likes to climb along arms, shoulders, down the other arm, etc.)


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> More pictures! Some others of Sweetie last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh she's adorable 
And so is your Clyde!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeeeeeeee, I'm going to have to keep demanding pictures of Clyde! He's just SO CUTE! And I love that second picture of Sweetie, she's such a beautiful girl. And :lol: :lol: that picture of Inky is completely priceless! Poor little man, having his bachelor pad invaded by a pretty girl. Thanks for more pictures, I just can't get enough!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Clyde is precious!! And Inky - :lol: Don't get your hope up, little man.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are adorable! But don't worry Inky; you will always be #1 in cuteness!!!!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

*squeal* They're all so cute! I love the expressions, especially Inky's OMG!!! look haha


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Inky's picture cracked me up! What a turd :lol: 

Are there good websites you'd recommend about learning about STOs? They are so neat and I'm always really curious when it comes to new animals.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Are there good websites you'd recommend about learning about STOs? They are so neat and I'm always really curious when it comes to new animals.


This is the only main STO website that there is, really: http://knowyoursto.com/
There is an affiliated yahoo group too: short-tailed-opossums

Otherwise you really just have to do a search and go through the little care sheets different places make, and try talking to others that have them.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Those pics are great! I can't even decide which one is my favourite


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am way proud of Clyde's new cage. 










I spent hours making the two shelves out of cardboard, popsicle sticks, and then cutting matching liners for them and the bottom tray, as well as his bed and a fleece braid. Set up his dishes, and perches, and wheel, and branches to climb between levels... he's gonna be spoiled.  The only thing that's bothering me now is that the cage is all green and red, and he has a light blue igloo. Gonna need to fix that. :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL Inky's face in that pic!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But Sweetie is beautiful! And Clyde is super cute too!


----------

